# Woman swallowed whole by leopard



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Woman swallowed whole by leopard

I thought it was one of those fake emails too, until I saw the photo below. Somehow the woman was lodged in the leopard's throat and they finally *cut the leopard's head off to let the woman escape. 

She was unharmed-. Unbelievable!!

*CAUTION-
Photo follows-may be too frightening for some viewers 

Scroll down


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Fancy that :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Doesn't say much for using this type of exercise equipment. ???


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Doesn't say much for using this type of exercise equipment. ???


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I was sent this last week but couldn't get the picture on my post, I gave up in the end

Anne


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor leopard :lol:


----------

